

Obama Inauguration speech as a TextFlow - tconfrey
http://www.textflows.com/ObamaInaugurationFlow

======
iamdave
I really like the idea of this software. Using time and pacing for public
speaking purposes, using certain transitions to emphasize the speed at which
something should be spoken. Great idea.

The only thing I think that needs to be added is punctuation. It can be hard
to know when a sentence is going to end, and what inflection to use if you
think a sentence is continuing on the next transition when it's not, so your
audience might get wrong impressions.

Otherwise, awesome appplication.

~~~
tconfrey
Thanks iamdave (Dave?).

Our contention on punctuation is that its an artifact of text annotated for
display on a static medium. With a TextFlow on an active display device,
timing and white space can be used to convey those same aspects, as well as
others.

Tony

